# What option can i use to pay for my australian visa application fees online?



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont have credit card. However, i have a visa debit card. Can i use my debit card to pay for the online visa application? If not, what are the other options to pay for my application fees?


----------



## WeekrisH (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, you should be able to use a debit card to pay your Fee as long as your card supports Pinless transactions. 

For further info on other ways to pay

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/990i/how-to-pay.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Actually, it depends whether your visa debit card is open for internet transactions or not. I know Standard Chartered's debit card is open but Askari's isn't.

If you don't have this facility, go to the DIAC website and search for money conversion data. Convert your visa charge into pakistani rupees using the chart. Then email the islamabad high commission and ask them in which name you should make the pay order. Make the pay order and send to the islamabad high commission through TCS visa service so they can return the receipt back to you. You can use this receipt to lodge a paper based application - you WON'T be able to lodge an online application....


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

WeekrisH said:


> Yes, you should be able to use a debit card to pay your Fee as long as your card supports Pinless transactions.
> 
> For further info on other ways to pay
> 
> How to Pay


the link says :
Acceptable payment methods in Australia are by:

credit card
debit card in person
bank cheque, made payable to 'DIAC'
money order, made payable to 'DIAC'.

debit card in person? it means we must go to DIAC and pay in person? I have had a friend of mine to pay the fee for me. he lives in AUSSIE and only has debit card and not credit. what should we do?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Go to one of the many offices and pay in person!


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does it mean that we cannot pay online using visa or master debit cardz? What's the difference when our debit card haz enough money to pay 3060$?

I have stuck in this situation badly. If i send the money to my friend and the site does not accept his card getting the money back would be a disaster.

How can i know if the diac visa application website accepts a particular card or not?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

You can know because the link tells you it accepts credit cards only! Debit cards only acceptable for in person payments. Its not hard to understand really. 
The difference and reason being because that's the way they want it. Probably related to the fees charged to them for different card types and the high risk of fraud from which there is more protection to them and you with a credit card.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

We had used a friends AMEX card for the fee. We pre loaded the card with INR 1,60,000 and then paid the fee using the card. it worked.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

This is where prepaid credit card come in handy for those who can not get a credit card or one with a high enough limit. I know I have never had a limit that high but I made a paper application where you can pay differently.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it acceptable to pay visa fee of rougly 6000$ in 3 transactions.

Please advise. I'm in hurry

Hamnmad


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there any bank in Pakistan who can deposit amount to exceed our credit card limit?????

Please advice.

Hammad


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi ahamad,

Not sure about pakistan, but here in my you can top up your current visa lets say credit limit usd 1 k , you can prepay additional usd 5k into card and swipe the amount .

not sure if the banks there will assist in that but quite common here.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Many thanks for sharing this
I'm still searching for this. Hopefully i will get the way out.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Is it acceptable to pay visa fee of rougly 6000$ in 3 transactions.
> 
> Please advise. I'm in hurry
> 
> Hamnmad


No there is no way to do this.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Many thanks bobbyalex


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there any Pakistani? I need to talk about my visa fee.
Today i submitted my visa fee of 6250 AUS$ which would be 643,750 Rs after coverting in Pakistani currency. By this proportion i have been charged by 103rs per aus $, which is actually 93.5 rupees today. I was really shocked with the hidden charges. Can any one plz share his experience here, just for the second opinion and confirmation.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Is there any Pakistani? I need to talk about my visa fee.
> Today i submitted my visa fee of 6250 AUS$ which would be 643,750 Rs after coverting in Pakistani currency. By this proportion i have been charged by 103rs per aus $, which is actually 93.5 rupees today. I was really shocked with the hidden charges. Can any one plz share his experience here, just for the second opinion and confirmation.


Contact the bank/company who's card you have used - they will be able to clarify it!
Generalyy their exchange rate is a bit above usual - and then they have % charge as conversion fee


----------

